# How can I read ext2, reiserfs partitions?



## Sunnz (Sep 1, 2006)

Are there anything in darwinports or something where I can use to read/write ext2 partitions?


----------



## Viro (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't know about reiserfs partitions, but for ext2 you can most definitely use  ext2fsx


----------



## Sunnz (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

